# Rear Drums Cleaned



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

CEBT I Like yer Style , Can You Do Mine in about 220. K lets say in about 15 years from now .. But hay nothing like some Brake Dust .........


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The thought crossed my mind after reading a post from robby about cleaning the drums. I figured I should open them up and inspect them, I had a feeling there was going to be major buildup. Typically this is something I would do on a Saturday night at 1am after I have been drinking lol. Because im such a nice guy even though your joking I certainly wouldnt have any problem cleaning the drum brakes on your cruze..... its a quick 30 minutes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!
No question about how much highway time is on the car.
Looking at the pics, notice the top of the shoes, the very tops, towards the backing plate side, the friction material still has not worn to 'fully seated'
I assume you touched up the adjustment as well but it likely only needed just a few clicks.

This car will go to its grave still wearing those shoes.

My reason for clean and inspect at every tire rotation is primarily to reduce or avoid dust squeal and satisfy myself that the wheel cylinders are dry.
Just good PM since the wheels are off anyway and I am only one bolt away from checking things out.

Your photos also prove a point......drums verses discs.....specifically, lack of corrosion and secondly, how little of the overall braking the rear system is asked to do on a 'daily driver' vehicle based on the minimum wear present.

As always, thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have calculated the math and show roughly 10% city driving. I drive on average 365 miles per day of which 35 are off the freeway stop and go. So of the 250k miles, 25k miles are considered city while 225K miles are highway. Now keep in mind that highway/freeway miles still requires the frequent use of brakes for traffic, off ramps, terrain and the occasional road hazards ( wildlife ). I average the same amount of city miles per day as the average driver so my brakes get plenty of use.

I believe in addition to the quality of the brakes my driving skills go along way to reduce wear. Under most circumstances I start braking early and tend to apply slow, gradual pressure as opposed to most drivers I see that brake hard and fast.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So true.....the slam on the brakes part.
Can't believe how many folks run up on a red light for fear of someone taking the space in front of them.

Same folks then complain about poor quality brakes needing replacement already.

As a semi-retired wrench, I, and those in my chosen trade wish to thank those drivers in assisting us in making a good living.
My children thank you as well.

Heh, heh,
Rob


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmmm.... I must say, I don't think I've EVER seen the inside of a brake drum that looked so clean. Let alone one that was on a car with 250,000 miles.

That's just insane really...


----------

